# La Alianza Francesa de Lima



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

El lugar donde yo trabajo. La mas grande y mas bonita del mundo !


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Allí estudié en 2 temporadas !!!!*

En realidad mi "Alma Máter" del idioma francés es el local de la Alianza Francesa de Lima (Avenida Garcilaso de la Vega/Wilson),donde lo aprendí a los 15 años de edad,estando en cuarto de media y lo estudié junto con mi única hermana. De abril a julio de 1981 terminé el Nível Básico en Miraflores,pero fue apenas un ciclo que pude hacer. En 1984 hice 2 ciclos intermedios en la Alianza Francesa de Miraflores y posteriormente durante 9 meses de 1988 (abril a diciembre) completé el ciclo ó nivel Intermedio allí mismo (esos 9 meses fueron definitivamente los más bonitos y divertidos que pasé en todo "mi historial" de la Alianza). Desde allí,han pasado 20 años que no he pisado la Alianza,si bien,suelo pasar delante del local... Noto que el "court" lo han arreglado,antes la cafetería era un rinconcito muy bonito,pero muy chiquitito donde después de clases nos sentábamos a charlar y tomar un par de cafecitos con algunos compañeros del aula... Quizás me anime a volver a éstas aulas para empezar el Nivel Avanzado (aunque previamente deberé tomar el examen correspondiente,pues en éstas 2 décadas he practicado relativamente en forma limitada el idioma).


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Claro, la AFL no es solamente Miraflores, pero tambien la antigua Lima-Centro que no tiene muchos alumnos ahora, la Molina bien moderna, la Jesus Maria que es preciosa, la San Miguel que yo no conozco, y Las Olivos que parece mas a la de La Molina.
En 20 anos, mucho cambio y el nivel avanzado cambio para ser el Intermedio+, y el Superior cambio para ser el verdadero avanzado.

Pero es la verdad que antes habia mas tranquilidad, pero con 4500 alumnos al mes, es normal de tener mucha frenesia.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En esa época en promedio éramos 20 alumnos por aula...*

Todas las veces que estuve en la Alianza Francesa (tanto en el local de Lima como el de Miraflores),siempre fuímos en promedio de 15 a 20 alumnos por aula... el grupo de 1988,en que prácticamente estuvimos los mismos alumnos durante esos 3 ciclos (9 meses),fue el más amistoso,simpático e inolvidable para mi... incluso aún mantengo contacto con 2 de ellos... 
Voy a tratar de escanear el diploma que me dieron por finalizar el Ciclo Intermedio en diciembre de 1988... recuerdo que me tomaron el examen antes que mis compañeros,pues debía viajar al Paraguay y ya no pude asistir la última semana de clases... Lindos recuerdos !!!


ElNino77 said:


> Claro, la AFL no es solamente Miraflores, pero tambien la antigua Lima-Centro que no tiene muchos alumnos ahora, la Molina bien moderna, la Jesus Maria que es preciosa, la San Miguel que yo no conozco, y Las Olivos que parece mas a la de La Molina.
> En 20 anos, mucho cambio y el nivel avanzado cambio para ser el Intermedio+, y el Superior cambio para ser el verdadero avanzado.
> 
> Pero es la verdad que antes habia mas tranquilidad, pero con 4500 alumnos al mes, es normal de tener mucha frenesia.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es muy bonita y lo mejor de todo es que después de tantos años se le sigue usando casi sin alterar su forma.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Primera vez que la veo por dentro, y vaya si es muy agradable y amplia.
Sólo conocía de vista el local de Jesús María.

Esa construcción, ¿qué había sido antes?


----------



## macalasigila (Jun 17, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Primera vez que la veo por dentro, y vaya si es muy agradable y amplia.
> Sólo conocía de vista el local de Jesús María.
> 
> Esa construcción, ¿qué había sido antes?


Hola, tengo q decirles que ese inmueble antes era el local donde funcionaba el colegio Villa Maria , y pues en realidad no se ha alterado mucho ya que los ambientes fueron hechos con esa finalidad 

Es uno de los pocos inmuebles que aun conservan el diseño ,realmente esta bien conservado, aunque seria mejor modificandole el color de la fachada


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Y existe todavia un pasaje bajo de la PT, antes utilizada para las religiosas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, grax ElNino77 ... sin duda son toda una primicia


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

la arquitectura es bonita pero los colores son pesimos no me gustan.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Se ve linda la AF!!! siempre tenia curiosidad de verla por dentro.. gracias x las fotos


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

se ve bn!!!: la alianza, sta distribuida x too lado!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

No entiendo : a mi la color me parece perfecta.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

me gusta muxo my brother estudia frances


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

me gusta bastante su fachada.... pero los interiores no tanto.... pero de igual manera está bien conservado y bonito... 

Sería interesante un thread con todos los locales de la Alianza Francesa en las ciudades del Perú.


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Claro, Chris. Yo tambien tenia la idea de ir a las otras AF de Lima, pero no es facil. Yo sé que la AF de Arequipa es preciosa. Algunos Arequipenos podrian ir alla ?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve chevere!!!!...La AF de Trujillo queda en el centro, en una casona.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos.

Dicen que la alianza de Lima es la mas importante del mundo, realmente no entiendo de donde viene el éxito de esta institución aquí en el Perú. Me parece que hay países con cual francia tiene vínculos aun mas profundos que con Perú y donde el mercado por este tipo de escuela debe ser mucho mas amplio. Pienso en países como Romania, México, Egipto etc. No es decir que na hay vínculos entre los dos países pero nada especial, bueno tengo mis ideas pero realmente es algo sorprendente, y no soy el único francés en Lima que piensa esto.


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bueno, no hay que olvidar que el francés tiene una posicion importante en AL. El continente es lo que tiene la mas grande cuantidad de alumnos (de acuerdo a su poblacion por supuesto). Lima es la mas grande del mundo, Bogota la segunda o la tercera. 
Pero es importante de saber que muchos peruanos quieren mudarse a Quebec y que por eso es importante de aprender el francés. La apertura del Peru al mundo es tambien una razon, y eso va a continuar.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy lindo el edificio y sus interiores, se ve excelentemente conservado. ¡Gracias por las fotos, merci! 

PD: Aprender el francés es algo que tengo pendiente desde hace mucho (entre otros varios idiomas, por cierto...)


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ElNino77 said:


> Claro, Chris. Yo tambien tenia la idea de ir a las otras AF de Lima, pero no es facil. Yo sé que la AF de Arequipa es preciosa. Algunos Arequipenos podrian ir alla ?


todo el mundo con la lengua afuera...... XD.... :lol::lol:

Haber voy a intentar tomar fotos a la alianza francesa de AQP... kay:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Alianza Francesa de Asunción del Paraguay*

En 1990 hice un ciclo en la Alianza Francesa de Asunción del Paraguay en la calle Mariscal Estigarribia... es una casona preciosa con una especie de garaje donde funciona el encantador Teatro Molière. La casona si bien es grande,obviamente es mucho más pequeña que la Alianza Francesa de Miraflores,más o menos es como del tamaño de la de Jesús María en la avenida San Felipe,aunque la casona de Asunción es más antigua,de los años 20s... quizás 30s.... Tiene un buen número de alumnado y hay muchas actividades.
http://www.alianzafrancesa.edu.py 


ElNino77 said:


> Bueno, no hay que olvidar que el francés tiene una posicion importante en AL. El continente es lo que tiene la mas grande cuantidad de alumnos (de acuerdo a su poblacion por supuesto). Lima es la mas grande del mundo, Bogota la segunda o la tercera.
> Pero es importante de saber que muchos peruanos quieren mudarse a Quebec y que por eso es importante de aprender el francés. La apertura del Peru al mundo es tambien una razon, y eso va a continuar.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Me estan obligando a empezar a estudiar frances...bueno de todas formas se ve muy bonita esa Alianza francesa nunca he entrado.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bonitas fotos de la Alianza Francesa x Lia*


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

llege a asistir a la alianza francesa, por que ahi se organizo sesiones de videos de indochine, en la alianza francesa el 03, 10 y 17 de diciembre de 2005.
y tambien el 7 y 14 de octubre del 2006 por el aniversario de indochine (la alianza francesa tambien fue un auspiciador para la llegada de indo a peru en 1988)


----------



## JCPR85 (Jun 5, 2008)

Relamente la Alianza en Lima es increible, esta bien conservada y ademas tiene gran tamaño. Saludos


----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

son... raros.. los edificios "franceses" de lima.

me refiero a las alianzas, la residencia, y.. la embajada

quieren ver algo FEO: esta en la javier prado, en la molina
junto al letrero de la AF....pues es la AF.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy bonito el local de la Alianza Francesa, el antiguo Colegio Villa María. Tiene un estilo norteamericano colonial. Siempre he estado tentada de matricularme para estudiar francés, pero da como flojeritis, además no tendría con quién practicarlo:lol:*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Házlo Lía !!!! ...el idioma francés es realmente hermoso !!!*

Inicialmente era el local de todo el colegio Villa María (de mujeres,o sea,la versión femenina del colegio Santa María) hasta los años 40s. Luego la Primaria se hizo cruzando la avenida Petit Thouars,donde aún continúa,junto con su bonita iglesia... la secundaria quedó en el actual local de la Alianza Francesa y posteriormente hacia 1965 se mudó a La Planicie,donde continúa.


Lia_01 said:


> *Muy bonito el local de la Alianza Francesa, el antiguo Colegio Villa María. Tiene un estilo norteamericano colonial. Siempre he estado tentada de matricularme para estudiar francés, pero da como flojeritis, además no tendría con quién practicarlo:lol:*


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

Algún día, luego de culminar mis estudios de inglés, me gustaría estudiar en la Alliance Française. Yo sé un poquito de francés. Lo aprendí con un libro llamado "El nuevo francés sin esfuerzo" de la empresa internacional ASSIMIL.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es un lugar bien chevere. Estudié ahi un verano (del 2004) llevando el idioma super intensivo y paralelo con estudios de bellas artes en Corriente Alterna. El local es algo grande y se ve mas chevere desde afuera eso si... Que recuerdos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La fachada es lo que más me gusta de ese edificio.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Yo estudiaba en la Alianza en el 88...*

y recuerdo toda la fiebre "Indochine".... realmente maravilloso... Todos los eventos organizados ó auspiciados por la Alianza Francesa son de primer nivel.


Indochine said:


> llege a asistir a la alianza francesa, por que ahi se organizo sesiones de videos de indochine, en la alianza francesa el 03, 10 y 17 de diciembre de 2005.
> y tambien el 7 y 14 de octubre del 2006 por el aniversario de indochine (la alianza francesa tambien fue un auspiciador para la llegada de indo a peru en 1988)


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Para comenzar la más grande del Mundo es la Alianza Francesa de Francia no cabe duda de eso, la segunda más grande es la Alianza Francesa de Perú, no solo Lima sino todo el Perú…


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

JOSE-AQP said:


> Para comenzar la más grande del Mundo es la Alianza Francesa de Francia no cabe duda de eso, la segunda más grande es la Alianza Francesa de Perú, no solo Lima sino todo el Perú…


nose ah tio, creo q estas hablando piedras


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

JOSE-AQP said:


> Para comenzar la más grande del Mundo es la Alianza Francesa de Francia no cabe duda de eso, la segunda más grande es la Alianza Francesa de Perú, no solo Lima sino todo el Perú…


Obviamente estamos hablando de las alianzas francesas fuera de Francia...


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

No puedo Creer que la Alianza francesa de lima, sea la mas grande del mundo despues de francia.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo tampoco lo creo.

Ahora, no sabía que ese local pertenecía antes al Villa María.


----------

